# Here Is The Reality Of RSS Agents



## kee_jaana_mein_kaun (Jan 31, 2010)

Here is the reality of RSS agents roaming in Punjab these days :

*Dhumma dee tareef :*​<!-- m -->YouTube- HARNAM SINGH DHUMME DI TARIF-UDE BHANG KHAN WALE CHELE KOLON<!-- m --> 

*Badal dee tareef :*​<!-- m -->YouTube- about prakash badal<!-- m --> 

I am including the following videos with a very heavy heart but the truth should be told to every Sikh :

*SGPC president Makkar dee asliyat :*​<!-- m -->YouTube- Attack on Sikhs By RSS,ShivSena,BJP,Badal Part 1

YouTube- Attack on Sikhs By RSS,ShivSena,BJP,Badal Part 2

YouTube- Attack on Sikhs By RSS,ShivSena,BJP,Badal Part 3

YouTube- Attack on Sikhs By RSS,ShivSena,BJP,Badal Part 4

*Watch ALL the four parts. *

*Here are these dogs in India :*​ 
*Here is Badal's Delhi leader Onkar Singh Thappar at RSS/Vishwa Hindu Parishad conference :*​<!-- m -->YouTube- DOG IS BARKING FOR A PIECE OF BREAD<!-- m --> 

*Here is Namdhari leader at RSS/VHP conference :*​YouTube- Sikh community will always support Hindus


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 31, 2010)

Dog is barking for piece of bread. Will stick in mind forever.


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Jan 31, 2010)

Anybody got a bag of beggin strips?


----------



## kee_jaana_mein_kaun (Jan 31, 2010)

*Reality of present Mukh sevadaars of our Takhats*​ 
*Here is the reality of another RSS agent and great fan of Charitropakhyan.Unfortunately he also happens to be the Mukh sevadaar of our Takhts :*​ 
YouTube- Truth about Giani Iqbal Singh

*Pagridhari Baahmans showing off what they can do best at Hazur Sahib:*​ 
YouTube- pakhandi boobna pakhandi sikh singha deya kartoota

*Jathedar Tarlochan Singh himself doesn't know what he is talking about :*​ 
YouTube- Who calls Dasam Granth/ Charitropakiyan Gurbani? - Part 1 of 2 : Jathedar Tarlochan Singh​ 
YouTube- Who calls Dasam Granth/ Charitropakiyan Gurbani? - Part 2 of 2 : Jathedar Tarlochan Singh​ 
has he read Charitropakhyan himself ?​ 
You can see RSS hindu leaders visiting the same place.In the photo you can also see Mukh sevadaar of Hazur Sahib with RSS leaders :

Welcome To Sangat Sansar​


----------



## kee_jaana_mein_kaun (Jan 31, 2010)

*Sant Bhindranwale on Jathedars :*

YouTube- Bhindranwale on Jathedars.wmv​


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 31, 2010)

You know that Bhindrawale was almost excommunicated himself. This precedes Operation Bluestar obviously. I am unclear on the details and need to study this angle.


----------



## kee_jaana_mein_kaun (Feb 1, 2010)

Narayanjot Kaur said:


> You know that Bhindrawale was almost excommunicated himself. This precedes Operation Bluestar obviously. I am unclear on the details and need to study this angle.


 
I dont think he was ever excommunicated but was threatened by the Jathedars who were even at that time working under political influence.

And Sant ji gave a befitting reply to them as he was never afraid of telling the truth to anyone on their face be it some Kaali(so called Akali) leader,SGPC member,Jathedars,CM or even PM .

The jathedars had no reply to his allegations.

Dont hear the above audio based on your pre concieved notions about Sant Bhindranwale.Even if you are his enemy listen to how he exposes the so called Jathedars who threaten to excommunicate any one who opposes their political masters.

Apart from that look at the photo above of Navjot Sidhu,present MP of Amritsar doing havan,that too in Amritsar,when was Sidhu called to Akal Takht to explain his conduct ?
The anti Panthic activities of Badal need not be mentioned as everyone knows about them.Still the jathedars dont have the guts to summon any Kaali(Akali) or BJP/RSS so called Sikh.


----------

